# Naming a Baby (Boy)



## mr drinky (Feb 13, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, but nothing anyone says on this forum will likely impact what I name my impeding (boy) baby, but a wrench has been thrown into the naming process and I am scrambling a bit. 

My wife and I had a name pegged a year ago, but recently found out that my closest cousin named his child the exact same name, which isn't a common name -- so there will basically be two people with this name in the US and they would be cousins with the same first and last name. So now I am trying to think of something else, but it is hard after being decided for a year on it. 

I like Scandinavian names as that is my heritage, but it isn't necessary. I have an odd first name for those who don't know what the k. stands for, it's Karring. So odd is good too. 

So throw it at me; see if it sticks. I am open to suggestions. 

k.arring


----------



## mc2442 (Feb 13, 2013)

Gyuto? Ferrule? Sharpie?


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 13, 2013)

I was thinking the middle name would be 15n20.

k.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 13, 2013)

Why, Drinky Jr., of course 

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 13, 2013)

I thought you would have suggested Koa, Stefan. 

k.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Feb 13, 2013)

So your cousin stole your name?....or was it a freak coincidence...if he stole it I'd make him change his name or beat the **** out of him.....ryan


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 13, 2013)

I have always liked Logan as a name, but its not scandinavian.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 13, 2013)

It was just a coincidence, but the strange thing is that my cousin is named the exact same name as my brother. I always thought that was kind of weird that my uncle would name his child the same as his brother's child, so now I don't want to do the same thing.

k.


----------



## tkern (Feb 13, 2013)

Just had this conversation with another forum member. Here are some names his wife rejected but yours may not:CPM154, Super Blue, Aogami super, Honyaki, Mokume, Thor, Thumper, Odin, Sledge, Gravlax, Braise, Pickle, Nasturtium, Salt, Poblano


----------



## mc2442 (Feb 13, 2013)

lmao....Pickle


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 13, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> I thought you would have suggested Koa, Stefan.
> 
> k.



Not uncommon out here - koa means warrior and is a proud name.  

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 13, 2013)

How about Devin Marko...

k.


----------



## ecchef (Feb 13, 2013)

'Hocho'? Nah...too Japanese. How about 'Lutefisk'? :tease:


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 13, 2013)

For a while I liked Harald, but then a member by that name...well, you know what happened. 

k.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 14, 2013)

My buddy named his cute little boy "Leif," which sounds pretty Scandinavian to me.

I want to know the name that got away...


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 14, 2013)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> My buddy named his cute little boy "Leif," which sounds pretty Scandinavian to me.
> 
> I want to know the name that got away...



Oh, boy, you are asking me to let loose what I won't even share with my family -- though I do think I let it slip at the MSP knife gathering. But they were all too drunk to remember it 

k.


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 14, 2013)

My wife's family is Norwegian and they have a running name of Gunner (Gunnar). Pretty cool name. It is a middle name for a Hans and a Broderick currently.

Totally no recall of you divulging the name. Pressure is on Justin.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 14, 2013)

Chuckles said:


> My wife's family is Norwegian and they have a running name of Gunner (Gunnar). Pretty cool name.



That is so funny. I totally suggested Gunnar (with an 'a') to my wife and she shot it down without thought. I think it is a great name. I still like it. 

k.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 14, 2013)

I think Spike has the coolest name: Raymond Cornelius or the baddest guy I know , Sachem Son


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 14, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> Oh, boy, you are asking me to let loose what I won't even share with my family...



Well, I'm awfully curious, but I guess you'll tell me when you're ready. 



Chuckles said:


> My wife's family is Norwegian and they have a running name of Gunner (Gunnar). Pretty cool name.



+1


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 14, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> I think Spike has the coolest name: Raymond Cornelius or the baddest guy I know , Sachem Son



And need I say that shameless plugs are also welcome 

k.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 14, 2013)

Dagur is Norse for Day. Egil Norse for sword, Egon Gaelic for little fire.


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 14, 2013)

I started with Helmut as a name for my son. Shot down so hard she couldn't keep a straight face. Turned out to be a very strong starting point for negotiations.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 14, 2013)

Some of my suggestions that won't make it: Kai (or Kaj), Henrik, Karl, and Gunnar. 

Though Dagur is speaking to me...

k.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;MXfA8g79n3E]http://youtu.be/MXfA8g79n3E[/video]

[video=youtube_share;KLu-9Yxl3pk]http://youtu.be/KLu-9Yxl3pk[/video]


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 14, 2013)

How you find this stuff (or remember it) is amazing to me. I (now) remember those episodes -- good stuff. Soda it is...

k.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 14, 2013)

Tait is Norse for cheerful


----------



## tkern (Feb 14, 2013)

My g/f and I have discussed (if it ever made it that far) Sascha. maybe KMFDM inspired...


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 14, 2013)

I gave my wife carte blanche for a daughters name as long as I(we) name a son Luke. As long as it wasn't the same name as one of my ex's, I promised I'd be fine. That was the commitment I made for Luke.
We are not having a son, this time.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 14, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> Tait is Norse for cheerful



Son, oh son...that is one letter away from taint...

k.


----------



## Paradox (Feb 14, 2013)

This is a great opportunity for you. Now is your chance to break the cycle and stop giving people in your family "odd" names. Just because your parents did it to you doesn't mean you have to do it to your son. Children suck toward one another and kids with odd names pay a hard price for their parents sense of humor or stupidity. Good luck!

True story. I worked with a fellow that went by L.B. I asked him one time what the L.B. stood for? He replied, "I have cruel parents" and handed me his wallet. He didn't think I would believe him if he told me. Sure enough, his ID listed him as Little Billy <surname>. Don't be that guy! :eek2:


----------



## Burl Source (Feb 14, 2013)

I like Rowan


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 14, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> Son, oh son...that is one letter away from taint...
> 
> k.



Yea, I know! lol.
I think taint also means cheerful. lol


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 14, 2013)

Paradox said:


> This is a great opportunity for you. Now is your chance to break the cycle and stop giving people in your family "odd" names. Just because your parents did it to you doesn't mean you have to do it to your son. Children suck toward one another and kids with odd names pay a hard price for their parents sense of humor or stupidity. Good luck!



I can definitely see that. I hated my name until I was about 20. I grew up in a small town so no one was cruel towards me ever, but I hated having to explain it to adults. They would always correct me and say, "You mean Kerry, right?" No old fu*k, I mean 'karring' like my name, not the name you imagine with Wally and Beave in the '50s. 

Then I remember my drill sergeant in the army saying to me, "I bet you got made fun of a lot when you were young because of your name." I said to him honestly, "No, sergeant, I think you are the first." He never said a word to me the rest of basic training. Now I like my name. 

k.


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 14, 2013)

I like Grieg after Edvard Grieg. He was a bada** composer.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 14, 2013)

Chuckles said:


> I like Grieg after Edvard Grieg. He was a bada** composer.



I have photos of my grandfather playing Grieg's personal piano. I love those pictures. Grieg was a superhero in my family. 

k.


----------



## ecchef (Feb 14, 2013)

ThEoRy....oddly enough, my niece is named 'Seven'. Seriously.

I always thought Ragnarr was a cool name.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 14, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> Yea, I know! lol.
> I think taint also means cheerful. lol



That's the thought I am going to bed on...

k.


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 14, 2013)

How about Sharring? Then when he grows to be just like you people can say .... Sharring is Karring


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 14, 2013)

:lol2: 

That one really got me! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Feb 14, 2013)

well we just found out the gender of your upcoming little one and were going to use Ryker for a boy as it is a surname form of Richard (my name) and also all the men in my family have the initials RBF, now with it being a girl, we have decided upon Sienna but you are welcome to use Ryker, altho I don't know how that would translate 

p.s. no reference to any star trek btw for those thinking of it lol


----------



## Justin0505 (Feb 14, 2013)

DAMN! I know I heard the original and now I can't remember it... right on the tip of my alcohol scrambled memory.

How bout Strop? Or, better yet: Hone, which is even better if you know the rhyming last name.


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 14, 2013)

Justin, 

I'm not mad - I'm disappointed.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 14, 2013)

tkern said:


> Just had this conversation with another forum member. Here are some names his wife rejected but yours may not:CPM154, Super Blue, Aogami super, Honyaki, Mokume, Thor, Thumper, Odin, Sledge, Gravlax, Braise, Pickle, Nasturtium, Salt, Poblano


Wow, talk about deja vu! :biggrin:
I'm following this thread carefully now, as we need to pick a middle name in the next 36 hours. Braise is totally kick-ass, but for some reason my wife does not see the brilliance.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 14, 2013)

My Grandfather on one side was Ragnar and we would be naming any boy that if graced with a boy.
Sven
Eric
Lars
Hans
Jaeger - Scandinavian version of Hunter

Theory beat me to Seven - but you would have to make it Scandinavian so it would have to be Sju


----------



## Igasho (Feb 14, 2013)

we named our little guy Carlo fwiw, but little Italian heritage there not so much Scandinavian.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 14, 2013)

Heimdall.


----------



## JMJones (Feb 14, 2013)

Cash, everyone loves cash.


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 14, 2013)

Lucas...then if he's a troublemaker you nickname him "Loki".


----------



## chefwatson (Feb 14, 2013)

Braelan or Mika


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 14, 2013)

Paradox said:


> This is a great opportunity for you. Now is your chance to break the cycle and stop giving people in your family "odd" names. Just because your parents did it to you doesn't mean you have to do it to your son. Children suck toward one another and kids with odd names pay a hard price for their parents sense of humor or stupidity. Good luck!
> 
> True story. I worked with a fellow that went by L.B. I asked him one time what the L.B. stood for? He replied, "I have cruel parents" and handed me his wallet. He didn't think I would believe him if he told me. Sure enough, his ID listed him as Little Billy <surname>. Don't be that guy! :eek2:



I used to think this way as well...but I saw a study of children with unusual names ("moon unit" or "dweezil" anyone?) and while they do have some conflict about it when they are young, but the time they are adults, they love their name and are grateful to their parents. YMMV.



Von blewitt said:


> How about Sharring? Then when he grows to be just like you people can say .... Sharring is Karring



:groucho: Love it.


My wife and I considered changing our last names to Tao when we got married...could be a cool given name though.


----------



## mano (Feb 14, 2013)

Cai or Kai = lord
Erik or Arich, Arik = ruler
Nikolaus = victor of the people
Axel (by the time he's older no one will remember Guns 'n Roses) = peace or my father is peace
Egil = sword
Kennet (sure to be confused with Kenneth) = born of fire


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 14, 2013)

Congrats to all of you expecting!


----------



## jigert (Feb 14, 2013)

Some of my favourite swedish names would be Valdemar and Tage. If we would've had a boy instead of a girl, I would've wanted at least one of them. Well actually i wanted the first name to have been Mattis.


----------



## eaglerock (Feb 14, 2013)

Noah like my son


----------



## The hekler (Feb 14, 2013)

Mokume has a nice sound to it, to bad your not having a girl or you could have went the George Costanza route and named her "7"


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 14, 2013)

Phillip McReviss
Pat McCrotch
Phil Atio
Hugh Jourgen
Haywood Jablomey
Mike Hunt
Craven Morehead


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 14, 2013)

And on the female side
Amanda Huginkiss
Ivana Humpalot
Anita Shower

or perhaps you just want to go with initials
I.P. Daly

Chris - you and I would be dangerous if we lived close to each other.


----------



## DevinT (Feb 14, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> How about Devin Marko...
> 
> k.



Best one yet.

Love and respect

Hoss


----------



## Paradox (Feb 14, 2013)

Notaskinnychef said:


> well we just found out the gender of your upcoming little one and were going to use Ryker for a boy as it is a surname form of Richard (my name) and also all the men in my family have the initials RBF, now with it being a girl, we have decided upon Sienna but you are welcome to use Ryker, altho I don't know how that would translate
> 
> p.s. no reference to any star trek btw for those thinking of it lol



The Star Trek guy spelled it Riker.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 14, 2013)

Vali


Váli is a son of the god Odin and the giantess Rindr. He was birthed for the sole purpose of killing Höðr as revenge for Höðr's accidental murder of his twin brother, Baldr. He grew to full adulthood within one day of his birth, and slew Höðr. Váli is fated to survive Ragnarök.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V%C3%A1li


Win.


----------



## stereo.pete (Feb 14, 2013)

Why not Haggis?


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 14, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> Vali
> 
> 
> Váli is a son of the god Odin and the giantess Rindr. He was birthed for the sole purpose of killing Höðr as revenge for Höðr's accidental murder of his twin brother, Baldr. He grew to full adulthood within one day of his birth, and slew Höðr. Váli is fated to survive Ragnarök.
> ...



That kicks ass...I kinda love anything related to Odin...I vote for this...as if that meant anything 

There is a sort of analogue in the revenge aspect of this as well.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok, I am making a short list here, but again don't get the impression you all will have a final say  I liked a lot of them actually, but a lot of them don't go with my last name or were shot down by the misses already. Here are some I like.

Arik
Dagur
Odin
Kai (I had considered this one before)
Rowan
Gunnar (shot down)

And strangely Justin's Strop appeals to me, but I know better than mention that one to the wife. 

Another name popped up, Stoli. I named my daughter after a vodka, so why not the boy tool 

k.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 14, 2013)

"Kai" and "Rowan" are my favorites from the short list.


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 14, 2013)

You named your daughter grey goose?


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 14, 2013)

Belvedere.


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 14, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> Belvedere.



I pray that she isn't marrying in to this....

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088576/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1


----------



## tkern (Feb 14, 2013)

Zyr. Another vodka name


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 14, 2013)

Von blewitt said:


> You named your daughter grey goose?



Not quite. Her name is Reyka.

k.


----------



## Burl Source (Feb 15, 2013)

Frank Zappa come up with a couple good ones.
Dweezil and Moon Unit.
Your kid would really hate you if you used one of them.


----------



## RRLOVER (Feb 15, 2013)

I remember the name game when we had our son. I wanted to name him Santino so badly.......it was shot down:sad0:


----------



## wenus2 (Feb 16, 2013)

I've always felt that Yanagiba has a nice ring.


----------



## rdpx (Feb 21, 2013)

I know a guy called Thorir (Icelandic, lives in Norway). I always thought that was a pretty cool name.


If you called him Luke you could do this in 15 years time.....


----------

